# Pent. D 820 2.8 GHZ // OVERCLOCK - COOLING



## Fapguy (Oct 2, 2008)

Whats the best fan for cooling? I dont care if its hard to install or big or ugly, if it gives me low temperatures its sexy in my eyes  I want to overclock the 820 pentium d, to like 4 ghz.

my case has a few fans
2x 120 mm Fans blowing out 70CFM
and one huge 240mm on the side blowing out .. well.. alot..
and i only need a CPU cooler now, for the lga775 socket, any help is great 

And uhmm, a guide on how to overclock the CPU on a Asus P5QL Pro would be great too  i have only used the AI overclock (the one that overclocks auto, 20%) 

thanks in advance hehe :wave::wave:


----------



## Fapguy (Oct 2, 2008)

oh and i forgot the PSU also has a 140mm fan exhaust

the 240mm is sucking air

1x 120 fan is sucking too 

and the psu and the last 120mm is blowing out


----------

